# Leather Straps For Omega Dynamic



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking on the various auction sites, there seem to be two options for Omega Dynamics - either pay Â£130ish for a "genuine omega strap" or pay Â£9.99 for something that looks like it cost Â£9.99. Is there a better option - ie a good quality non-omega strap? It also occured to me that because the strap is a one piece, it might not be a total nightmare to make one. Advice welcome.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

socrates said:


> Looking on the various auction sites, there seem to be two options for Omega Dynamics - either pay Â£130ish for a "genuine omega strap" or pay Â£9.99 for something that looks like it cost Â£9.99. Is there a better option - ie a good quality non-omega strap? It also occured to me that because the strap is a one piece, it might not be a total nightmare to make one. Advice welcome.


I think Omega reused the name Dynamic on a more recent range, so I'm guessing you mean the straps for the '60s oval or cushion-cased models where the case drops in to the centre of the strap and you have a retaining ring that you screw down with a plastic tool to keep it in place?

If so; the originals were corfam, which was a man made material and slightly thinner than the modern Omega leather replacements.

That means that the retaining ring doesn't screw down flush to the case with a new leather strap.

I had two dynamics for a while (an oval and a cushion), one came with a cheapo strap, the other needed a new strap, so I bought an Omega original.

I found that the thicker leather strap made the retaining ring sit proud of the case. It rubbed away at my arm and 'itched' like crazy.

In the end I had to take a nail file to the retaining ring to rub down the sharp edges.

The cheapo strap was thinner and the retaining ring sat flush. When I sold one of the dynamics, I gave away the 'expensive' leather strap with it.

IMO, this is one time when going for the cheaper option is better. (Although, if you shop around, you can get an original Omega strap, without the buckle for a lot less than you've quoted above)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> (Although, if you shop around, you can get an original Omega strap, without the buckle for a lot less than you've quoted above)


Quick edit to what I said above. You can get an original Omega leather strap, without the buckle for a lot less than you've quoted above.

God knows if you could get an original, original (Corfam) strap.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Black and Blue are only available for the sixties dynamic from Omega, so if you want a different colour you will have to go to a generic one. I'm going to get a brown one of mine, so I'll have to go down the generic root but I will fit a period buckle.

Have a look at Cousins Material House, cheaper than going to an AD. Last time I bought one it was about Â£50, but haven't I haven't bought one recently.


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for that jeffvader. Looked at the Cousins site and the straps are there for Â£59.99. Difficult to guage the quality from the picture. What did you think of them? Regards


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

socrates said:


> Thanks for that jeffvader. Looked at the Cousins site and the straps are there for Â£59.99. Difficult to gauge the quality from the picture. What did you think of them? Regards


Not a problem. They are genuine Omega straps and the only one I would usually use from Dynamics, apart from the colour issues. The quality is good, supple and very comfortable. As Andy said they can seem a little thick when you fit them, because leather is thicker than the original corfam. I usually get around this, by using a pair of plain jawed pilers to compress the leather ring to make it easier to fit.


----------



## neilf1965 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

Are you looking for the Brown Suede type strap for the newer Dynamic range?

If so I have one that I may part with.

Neil.


----------



## walkerwek1958 (Feb 16, 2009)

I`ve owned a few early Dynamics (still got 2. I`ve sourced leather straps from Singapore on US ebay that were as good quality as the Omega replacement offerings. Not sure if they're still available but I`ll have a look.

As for the Omega leather replacements, I`ve never had a problem fitting one, although they are a little thick when new. I`ve found that the leather compresses after a few days, allowing the retaining ring to fit flush. Although the quality doesn`t look brilliant for the price, I`ve found that they last quite well.

5 years ago I was paying Â£35 from cousins for the Omega ones and wincing at the price!

Paul


----------

